# Full Extract Mountain Goat Fancy Pants Clone



## alchz (8/10/14)

Hi All, 

This is my first post on the forums. I love Mountain goat fancy pants and have really wanted to try making an extract clone. 
I emailed Mountain Goat and they were nice enough to help me out with their grain bill. 

*Mountain Goat Fancy Pants*

Grist:
70% Pale Malt
14% Light Munich Malt
8% Wheat Malt
7.5% Pale Crystal Malt
0.5% Roast Malt
Aiming for 13˚P (1.052) in FV.
Hops: 
0.20g/l Pride Of Ringwood in kettle.
2g/l Cascade - late in whirlpool.
Dry hop with 2 g/l Galaxy.
Neutral Ale yeast, like Wyeast 1056 or Fermentis SO5
Aim 3.2oP (1.013) in final beer. 
ABV 5.2%

So I was thinking for a full extract brew something like this. 

Fancy Pants Clone (My way) 20L

1 Light Malt
1 Wheat Malt
500g Light DME

200g Crystal Malt 
50g Roast Malt

4g Pride of ringwood 60 mins

20g Cascade 15 mins
20g Cascade 5 mins

20g Galaxy Dry Hop

Neutral Ale yeast like Wyeast 056 of Fermentis S05

Now here is where I get you help . Please take a look at both and give me any recommendation on my recipe. What you think I should change or add or if you think I should just give it a shot and see how it all turns out. 

Love the forums 
Cheers 
alchz


----------



## Blitzer (8/10/14)

4 grams of POR for bittering? Do you have an estimated IBU of what you are aiming for?


----------



## alchz (8/10/14)

I only have the information that I have currently provided. 
Do you I should add some of the cascade in with the first hop addition to bump it up to 10g?


----------



## amarks6 (8/10/14)

I love this beer too.

What do you reckon is the "roast malt"?


----------



## paulyman (8/10/14)

Plugging all that into BrewMate looks good for the grain bill. But the hop schedule comes out at 17 IBU. According to BrewMate the style typically has an IBU of 25-40.

Given my first clone came out WAY under bittered I want to make sure you avoid that mistake. 15g of pride of Ringwood at 60 will get you to around 30 IBU with the casade at 15 and 5.

To get the 2g/L of Galaxy dry hop you'd need to add double the Galaxy. I love it so I'd double it without hesitation, but I know some people get a grassy taste when they add a heap of Galaxy.


----------



## alchz (8/10/14)

Thanks paulyman for the input there. 

So now I am thinking...

1 Can Light Malt Extract
1 Can Wheat Malt Extract
500g Light DME

200g Crystal Malt
50g Roast Malt

15g Pride of ringwood 60 mins

20g Cascade 15 mins
20g Cascade 5 mins

30g Galaxy Dry Hop



The all grain stuff should be spot on because that is the information that was emailed to me from the chief brewer at mountain goat.


----------



## paulyman (8/10/14)

Looks good.

Keep us posted. I might grab a bottle from the local to try sounds nice and easy drinking.


----------



## paulyman (8/10/14)

Dr Rummy said:


> I love this beer too.
> 
> What do you reckon is the "roast malt"?


Roasted Barley would be my guess.


----------

